# Australian Computer Society Skills Assessment Review – 7 January 2011



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

have a look here


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> have a look here


Thanks for the update Shafaqt, 
I had applied sor skill assessment with ACS prior 1st July 2010, I was given ASCO 2231-79 (Oracle Specialist) before July 1st 2010.
Then I applied for review and was granted ANZSCO 'Analyst Programmer' on the basis of same documents provided for the earlier ASCO 'Computing Professional (Oracle Specialist)'.
In my case will my application be prioritized??? 
I have lodged 176(relative sponsored) application with DIAC on 10th Aug 2010 and in in Priority3. :ranger:
Should I update the DIAC regarding this???? (as they might misunderstand something n move me to Priority4 - as mentioned in last paragraph of the link )


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

*?????*

*Hi 

What does this mean?

is this means that the ANZSCO code will be considered as a priority on the time line of the DIAC application?

i am so confused..*



shafaqat309 said:


> have a look here


----------



## lahorimunda (Mar 9, 2010)

It simply means that if:

1. Somebody got skills assessment priot to 1 july according to ASCO,
2. WITHOUT giving any other documents, had theri skills reviewed according to ANZSCO,
3. Under ASCO their skills fell under priority 4 but under ANZSCO their skills fall under priority 3,

then DIAC will consider their application in priority 3 if they take the steps mentioned. Simple as that!!!!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Thanks for the update Shafaqt,
> I had applied sor skill assessment with ACS prior 1st July 2010, I was given ASCO 2231-79 (Oracle Specialist) before July 1st 2010.
> Then I applied for review and was granted ANZSCO 'Analyst Programmer' on the basis of same documents provided for the earlier ASCO 'Computing Professional (Oracle Specialist)'.
> In my case will my application be prioritized???
> ...


u are in priority 3, if u have a case officer u can contact him and if case officer is still to be allocated then u can raise PLE for confirmation that u are in priority 3.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

lahorimunda said:


> It simply means that if:
> 
> 1. Somebody got skills assessment priot to 1 july according to ASCO,
> 2. WITHOUT giving any other documents, had theri skills reviewed according to ANZSCO,
> ...


I got my ACS in April 2010, review criteria was not being applied in my case, i got the Vic sponsorship in Dec. 2010, my ASCO had a correlation with ANZSCO and launched my 176 visa online. what priority would be applicable in my case..... pls reply


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

nadeemzonline said:


> I got my ACS in April 2010, review criteria was not being applied in my case, i got the Vic sponsorship in Dec. 2010, my ASCO had a correlation with ANZSCO and launched my 176 visa online. what priority would be applicable in my case..... pls reply


2 i think


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> 2 i think


thanks Shafaqat...

could moderators have me assured about that.?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

nadeemzonline said:


> thanks Shafaqat...
> 
> could moderators have me assured about that.?


moderators are not consultant, you can raise a PLE.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Shafaqt,
I have submitted to DIAC only the ANZSCO code of 'Analyst Programmer' granted to me by ACS. I have no submitted the earlier ASCO 2231-79 (Oracle Specialist) letter to DIAC purposefully as it might confuse my CO and he would drop me in priority 4. As Analyst Programmer is already in schedule3 and I am relative sponsored, I should be considered in Priority 3 from the beginning of my application itself.
Should I raise a PLE in my case???
I also need to update DIAC regarding my new employer , I am waiting for my Experience Letter from previous employer. 
I am yet to have a CO, will somebody from DIAC will update my application regarding he change?



shafaqat309 said:


> u are in priority 3, if u have a case officer u can contact him and if case officer is still to be allocated then u can raise PLE for confirmation that u are in priority 3.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Shafaqt,
> I have submitted to DIAC only the ANZSCO code of 'Analyst Programmer' granted to me by ACS. I have no submitted the earlier ASCO 2231-79 (Oracle Specialist) letter to DIAC purposefully as it might confuse my CO and he would drop me in priority 4. As Analyst Programmer is already in schedule3 and I am relative sponsored, I should be considered in Priority 3 from the beginning of my application itself.
> Should I raise a PLE in my case???
> I also need to update DIAC regarding my new employer , I am waiting for my Experience Letter from previous employer.
> I am yet to have a CO, will somebody from DIAC will update my application regarding he change?


no one will update ur profile until u get case officer but for priority u can raise PLE.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

nadeem you do fall in priroty 2, you should get a CO sooner or later.. keep checking your status every now and then if you applied online


----------

